# Fischfrikadellen,klopse oder  auch Buletten



## Brady (27. Oktober 2002)

Hab das neulich mal gemacht, EINFACH und LEGGER
Also man nehme:- Grätenfreies Fischfilet
               - Brötchen (Semmel)
               - Zwiebel
               - Ei
               - Pfeffer
               - Salz
Das Fischfilet durch einen Fleischwolf drehen, danach mit eingeweichtem Brötchen, den gewürfelten Zwiebeln, Ei sowie Pfeffer und Salz gut und gleichmäßig vermischen, Frikadellen formen und braten.


----------



## angeltreff (27. Oktober 2002)

Ist lecker, stimmt. Aber wozu das &quot;teure&quot; Filet für so etwas verschwenden. Gerade für Buletten eignet sich doch grätenreicher Fisch. Ab durch den Wolf und man merkt die Gräten nicht mehr.


----------



## Klausi (27. Oktober 2002)

Also ich würde auch keine guten Filets nehmen. Ich kenn das nur mit Rotaugen und GÜster oder Bleie.


----------



## Mühle (27. Oktober 2002)

Ich mache das immer, wenn ich genug Brassen und Rotaugen beisammen habe. 
Die Fische einfach ausnehmen, Kopf und Schwanz ab, dann mit Fischgewürz in einem großen Topf kochen, das Fischfleisch von der Mittelgräte lösen und ab in den Fleisch-(Fisch-)wolf, in dem die jetzt noch vorhandenen größeren Gräten unschädlich gemacht werden. Dann wie Brady beschrieben hat, die Buletten machen.
Mit Senfsoße oder ähnlichem ne echt leckere Angelegenheit.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Lynx (27. Oktober 2002)

und viel Petersilie mit durchdrehen und etwas Zitrone.


----------



## havkat (27. Oktober 2002)

Geeenau!
Petersilie ist Pflicht!
Ob man Filets nimmt  :c , bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Frikadellen sind aber *die* Möglichkeit, Fische zu verwerten, die sonst nicht gerade die Bringer in der Küche sind.
Allerdings sollten es keine Fettfische wie Hering oder Makrele sein. Dat schmiert so und hat ´nen Hang zum tranen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.
Fischfrikadellen vom Filet ist in meinen Augen eine Sünde, da ein lecker gebackenes Filet mit einer Frikadelle nichts gemein hat. Und Frikadellen von irgendwelchen Weissfischen die dann mit allem duch den Wolf gedreht werden muss ich auch nicht haben. Wie schön ist es doch an die Kühltruhe zu gehen und sich lecker Filets aus Nörg herauszuholen. 

Mein Fall sind Fischfrikadellen jedenfalls nicht, aber wie sagte ich schon anfangs Über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich Streiten. 

Trotz allem denjenigen die Sie mögen guten Appetit.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## angeltreff (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Angelwebshop _
> Wie schön ist es doch an die Kühltruhe zu gehen und sich lecker Filets aus Nörg herauszuholen.



Herbert, leg Dich hier nicht mit armen &quot;Nicht-nach-Norge-können&quot; an.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2002)

Fischfrikadellen  nur aus Weißfische :v 
Nehme dazu immer ein Drittel Dorsch(kleine Backdorsche aus der Brandung, die geschluckt haben oder kleine Dorsche vom BB!), ein Drittel Weißfisch( Rotaugen, Blei, ect. und den Rest an Barschen und Hechten. Und auf keinen Fall die Tomaten(werden dadurch schön saftig und bleiben so) vergessen!!! :m


----------



## Brady (28. Oktober 2002)

Das mit dem Filet nicht so wörtlich nehmen. Ich nehme natürlich die Fischstücke, die ich weitestgehend von Gräten befreit habe. Das auch nur aus dem Grunde, das meine Tochter keine Gräten im Essen findet. Sonst ist es erst mal bei ihr wieder vorbei mit der Fischesserei.
@Bellyboatangler
nicht gleich :v 
erst kosten

@Angeltreff
&quot;teueres Filet&quot;
kaufst Du etwa Deinen Fisch :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2002)

Wenn man mit einer Moulinette die Farce herstellt (200 Gramm Filet, 200 Gramm Sahne, 1 Ei, Filet kleinscheinen, gut salzen, kühlen, mit dem Ei vermischen und dann im Mixer zu einer kompakten Masse mixen, dann schluckweise die ebenfalls gut gekühlte Sahne untermixen) sind wirklich so gut wie alle Gräten eliminiert, weil so zerkleinert daß man nix mehr spürt. Diese Masse kann man aus allen Fischen herstellen. Die Farce als solche kann man für  Klößchen, Terrinnen , Pasteten etc. benutzen, oder mit twas Semmelbrösel, Zwiebeln und Kräutern zu Fischbuletten verarbeiten. Sowohl Klößchen etc. wie auch die Buletten kann man nach dem Garen sehr gut einfrieren!!
Da hier nur Sahne und nicht nich Weißbrot etc. zugegeben wird eignet sich dieses Rezept auch für die vom Angelwebshop eigentlich nicht vorgesehene Dorschfilets: 
Hier wird der Geschmack deutlich gehoben!!
Dennoch nehme ich auch imer nur die Filetstücke, die beim Zuschneiden abfallen. Am besten funtkioniert dieses Rezept mit frischem Fisch, bei gefrostetem Fisch sollte man die Menge der Sahne um ca. 1/3 bis 1/2 senken!


----------



## Brady (28. Oktober 2002)

Ich zerkleinere die Fischstückchen nur mit einem Fleischwolf, mit einer groben Scheibe. Dadurch hat der Fisch in etwa die Größe von Gehacktes (Mett). Also der durchgedrehte. Alles andere wird bei mir nur kleingeschnitten(gehackt). Dadurch finde ich werden die Buletten lockerer und es bleibt auch noch ein wenig Fischgeschmack vorhanden. Oder???


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2002)

Logo kann mans so machen, brady, aber ist mir einfach zuviel Arbeit. Mit ner Moulinette gehts schneller und einfacher!!!


----------



## Gator01 (28. Oktober 2002)

Und einen Schluck Weisswein mit rein - da wird noch besser.
Gator01


----------



## chippog (30. Oktober 2002)

das mit den fetten fischen ist so ne sache havkat. makrele und hering sollten eben saufrisch sein, vom tag also und wenn ihr halt zu viel davon habt, allerdings unbedingt mit anderem fisch eurer wahl mischen. an sonsten können zirka zwanzig prozent lachs, der ja nun nicht mehr so teuer ist, auch prima mit eingebracht werden. ausserdem sind der fantasie leider wieder keine grenzen gesetzt. darfs ein bischen gedünstete porreestücken sein, die ganz mit untergemischt werden, gerade bei lachsbeigabe recht lecker, oder auch fenchelstückchen oder..... gelbwurz, ingwer, curry, kräuter a la provonce und und und..........................., natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig. und dann die dinger kalt mit zum angeln, auf&acute;s brot oder so. mit ketchup, mit majo, mit senf, mit chutney mit was weiss ich... irgendeine bulettenvariante schmeckt auch dir, zum wein oder bier?!!!! chippog


----------



## Brady (30. Oktober 2002)

Das ist gut.
Kalt mit zum angeln nehmen.
Dann ins Wasser halten, ich denke da will jeder Fisch aus dem Wasser wenn er sieht was aus ihm werden kann. :m


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2002)

Meinte das &quot;Frischeproblem&quot; bei Fettfisch, chippog.
Fischfrikadellen werden ja oft aus Tiefkühlbeständen gezaubert. Da kann´s ,besonders mit Makrelen, schon mal Stress geben.
Lachs, bzw. Meforeste vom Filetieren hab ich auch schon &quot;verwurstet&quot; ist voll legger.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Oktober 2002)

@ havkat

Von Mefo/Lachs nennt man das im rohen Zustand Tatar.(Super Lecker) Einfach das grätenlose Fleisch durch den Wolf und dann mit Ei, Pfeffer und Salz und Zwiebeln mischen und dan auf Schwarzbrot mit Schnittlauch. Einfach Spitze!!! Mir käme nie in den sinn daraus Bouletten zu machen. Schmecken bestimmt super, sind mir doch dazu zu schade!!! :m


----------



## chippog (30. Oktober 2002)

@ havkat! is schon korrekt, seh ich ja genauso. deswegen frische fette und eingefrorene magere flossenträger zusammen verwursten und nach dem braten im laufe der nächsten woche zum beispiel im skatklubb, beim nächsten angeln, nein nicht ins wasser halten, sondern in den mund (brady!), reinbeissen nicht vergessen und eher das ganze mit bier als mit schnödem angelteich- oder salzwasser befeuchten, oder was, ach ja, verzehren, fehlte noch.

@ belly... wie du schreibs, so is es, aber manchmal is eben allet egal und es werden trotz allem fischbouletten draus. geht dann auch runter, echt.

und dann wieder, mit viel ruhe, erstklassigen fischfilets, etwas fingerspitzengefühl und ein paar feinen zutaten... kanse doch keine bouletten machen, geht doch nich!

allet zu saina zait! un skitfiske wünscht chippog


----------



## wodibo (4. November 2002)

@Thomas9904

wat zum Deibel ist ne &quot;Farce&quot; ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Ich kenn das nur aus dem alltäglichen Leben - aber beim Kochen ;+ #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2002)

Farce (oder Füllsel) ist eine aus verschiedensten Rohmaterialien durch mixen oder zerkleinern hergestellte Masse, die man z.B. für Terrinen, Pasteten, Füllungen und eben auch Buletten verwenden kann. Bindung wird entweder durch Weißbrot/Ei oder durch produkteigenes Eiweiß/Fett oder durch Zugabe von Semmelbrösel/Ei erreicht.

In der Gastronomie wird as gerne verwendet, da man so teures Rohmaterial sparen kann und aus dem Ausgangsprodukt was hochwertiger anmutendes  zaubern kann.


----------



## wodibo (4. November 2002)

Aaaahhhhh Danke, ich verstehe!!!

Küchenabfälle zammemantsche, würzen und schon ist es a la carte


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2002)

@ wodi: Ist ähnlich wie bei der Boardferkelfahndung: Viele Zutaten so lange durchdrehen, bis das draus wird was man haben will :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Mühle (6. November 2002)

Die BFF ist eine einzige Farce, wenn ihr mich fragt.  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## HeinzJuergen (6. November 2002)

@Mühle

Du hast Recht!
Da wollen immer viele Zutaten (Zutäter)völlig unbeabsichtigt in die Mischung.
 :m  :m  :m  :m 

Gruß Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Mühle (7. November 2002)

:q  :q  :q


----------

